

"Death by GPS" - people relying on technology they don't understand - ck2
http://www.sacbee.com/2011/01/30/3362727/death-by-gps-in-desert.html

======
ck2
Note how they also indirectly blame Google Maps for inaccurate data.

I must the last person that carries printed maps and a gallon of water in the
car.

That $30k SUV is pretty much useless if you run out of gas.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I carry extra water on any long road trip, but especially in the desert. It's
important in areas where you might get snow-stranded too.

------
wglb
Reinforces the principle about what a jeep is for: "Enabling you to get in
trouble further from help".

